# leopard gecko bite pics



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

i thought id put a couple of pics up of the bite marks i got from the little suckers lol


----------



## Shipoopi (Jul 21, 2010)

Haha! Funny how such a "cute" lizard can dish it out when they want to!:lol2:


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

I have never been bitten by mine, touch wood , but I know it would hurt judging by the way morio worms pop when they eat them.


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

honesty it didnt hurt it was like a little pinch but it was bleeding like hell though lol it did shock me though lol i was not expecting that


----------



## AliMak (Sep 20, 2010)

never had blood drawn before, only had a nip on the finger holding a mealie.

how big are yours cos mine are still nippers :gasp:


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

What did you do to get bites like that? I've never had bites from Leos and I've kept them for years!


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

This is the worst I've ever had from a leo :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

how can anyone have so many fresh leo bites ? 

there not exactly the quickest reptiles out there


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Haha so cute! I want mine to bit me it would be funny. Cute but pathetic bite lol.

Getting a python soon can't wait to experience a bite from him lol

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't even know they bit aha, those "cute" geckos have a good little bite on them then. Good pictures man, I just learn't something lol.


----------



## sarahowen1 (May 28, 2011)

Ive only ever been bitten once in years of keeping and that was by an almost blind gecko during feeding time and it didnt bleed or break skin :O how did you manage that! hahah


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

kirky1980 said:


> there not exactly the quickest reptiles out there


lol don't you believe it... a fair few years ago I had a big male (Jed) tag me twice within a few minutes.. the first time he twisted and grabbed my finger as I was holding him and the second time was when I tried to get him off..... he grabbed another finger and 'rolled' ripping a chunk of skin/flesh off ~ they may be small(ish) but they have teeth, strong jaws and they can move damned quick when they want :lol2:


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

I've never been bitten by mine, didn't even know they had teeth!! haha... how did you manage it? I can't imagine mine ever trying to bite me lol

looks nasty tho (for a leo bite that is!)


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SleepyD said:


> lol don't you believe it... a fair few years ago I had a big male (Jed) tag me twice within a few minutes.. the first time he twisted and grabbed my finger as I was holding him and the second time was when I tried to get him off..... he grabbed another finger and 'rolled' ripping a chunk of skin/flesh off ~ they may be small(ish) but they have teeth, strong jaws and they can move damned quick when they want :lol2:


lol i knew they can move when they want to but i wouldnt of expected that from one without a good reason lol that sounded quite an experience with your ged lol more croc than leo by the sound of it :lol2:


----------



## Racheykins90 (Jun 2, 2011)

note to self not holding the crickets infront of the hide for my geckos when theyre adults....the amount of times they've already had my fingers and theyre only 2 months old 

Dont want to risk being fingerless when they turn into croc leo's! :lol2::gasp:


----------

